# USITT Launches Secondary School Rigging Safety Initiative



## venuetech (Mar 24, 2011)

Live Design Online

<snip>

> Mar 21, 2011 5:15 PM
> A program to provide free or reduced cost rigging inspections for secondary schools has been initiated by USITT, the United States Institute for Theatre Technology. The program will kick off April 1 when applications will be available online. It was announced by USITT President Joe Aldridge at the organization’s 51st Annual Conference & Stage Expo in Charlotte, North Carolina.
> 
> The Rigging Safety Initiative is being funded with an initial gift of $25,000 from J. R. Clancy, Inc., of Syracuse, NY, plus a $25,000 matching grant authorized by the USITT board of directors. The initiative was the idea of Clancy president Mike Murphy and CEO Bob Theis, who proposed it to Aldridge in the fall of 2010.
> ...


http://www.usitt.org/


Good News


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 2, 2011)

This is awesome. Any members of CB going to try and get their school inspected?


----------



## MPowers (Apr 17, 2011)

USITT Launches Secondary School Rigging Safety Initiative. 

This Program is a tremendous opportunity for schools to not only get their stages inspected for free, but also includes a 4 hour safety/rigging instruction session for the students and faculty. At NO COST to the school, except for travel and expenses ( good reason to find a fairly local company).

I *strongly* urge every secondary school student/faculty/staff to make the PTB aware of this program and to push for your institution to avail themselves of this tremendous opportunity. 

School Application and Information Form
http://www.usitt.org/documents/371.pdf

Questions??? Contact Clancy, Contact USITT, Contact me.


----------



## sdauditorium (Apr 18, 2011)

MPowers said:


> USITT Launches Secondary School Rigging Safety Initiative.
> 
> This Program is a tremendous opportunity for schools to not only get their stages inspected for free, but also includes a 4 hour safety/rigging instruction session for the students and faculty. At NO COST to the school, except for travel and expenses ( good reason to find a fairly local company).
> 
> ...


 
What a great initiative. The facility I recently took over last year only has dead-hung rigging, but I know there are a number of issues with it. We've been blessed to have an amazingly creative, outside-the-box artistic/scenic director over the years, but that's meant making unsafe changes with the rigging to accomodate his ideas. 

I've been trying to convince the administration to have an inspection done since last year, but it's difficult since they can't grasp the potential severity of any problems. I'm definitely going to give this a shot.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## JBrennan (May 2, 2011)

MPowers said:


> USITT Launches Secondary School Rigging Safety Initiative.
> 
> This Program is a tremendous opportunity for schools to not only get their stages inspected for free, but also includes a 4 hour safety/rigging instruction session for the students and faculty. At NO COST to the school, except for travel and expenses ( good reason to find a fairly local company).
> 
> ...



MPowers, is the program for high schools only or do community colleges count?

Thanks.


----------



## derekleffew (May 2, 2011)

From Rigging Safety Initiative - USITT :

> This program is open to all secondary schools, public and private, nationwide.


By use of the term secondary school, the program is limited to high schools and not open to colleges or universities.


----------



## MPowers (May 3, 2011)

JBrennan,

Derek is correct. The program is aimed specifically at the Middle School, High School, Jr. High School programs. In your immediate area the Chicago Fly House is a highly skilled and competent company and they offer inspections. As they are local to you there would be no travel, lodging or Per diem expenses, so the price should be reasonable.


----------



## mstaylor (May 3, 2011)

Clancy sent an email today about this and in the body of it they say many theatre riggers don't understand the need for inspections. Unfortunately that is probably true but I would like to believe it is more due to cost or lack of understanding by the powers to be about the impostance of inspections. Hopefully this will get some schools that would never consider an inspection to get one.


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 8, 2011)

First 12 schools have been chosen! 
Stage Directions | USITT Announces Schools Chosen for First Round of Rigging Safety Initiative

Applications are open again for the next round. USITT has stated that they intend to do 2 sets of grants per year. Applications are open till October 15th.


----------



## sdauditorium (Jul 8, 2011)

dvsDave said:


> First 12 schools have been chosen!
> Stage Directions | USITT Announces Schools Chosen for First Round of Rigging Safety Initiative
> 
> Applications are open again for the next round. USITT has stated that they intend to do 2 sets of grants per year. Applications are open till October 15th.


 
I had mentioned earlier in the thread that my facility had submitted an application. I didn't realize only 12 schools were chosen, but I received an email June 27 from Joe and David stating that we were one of the 12 schools chosen for the $1,000 grant.


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations sdauditorium, let us know how the process goes!


----------



## sdauditorium (Jul 8, 2011)

Will do. In the email they stated that shortly there'd be another communication regarding the prepping of the space for inspection and training, but I've yet to see that. Should be interesting.


----------



## venuetech (Dec 10, 2011)

*USITT Secondary School Rigging Safety Initiative deadline April 1 2012*

Rigging Safety Initiative - USITT - United States Institute for Theatre Technology
deadline April, 1 2012

> USITT’s Rigging Safety Initiative was created to fund inspections of theatrical rigging in secondary schools across America. In addition, schools receive 4 hours of training regarding the proper care and operation of the particular system in their facility.
> 
> This program is open to all secondary schools, public and private, nationwide. The cost to the schools is only that of the travel and housing of the inspector (if necessary) and any special equipment required (such as a lift or other item to access the system). See below for more information and an application form.
> 
> With a network of inspectors nationwide that are participating, many schools will find that their actual cost is nothing. Schools that apply and receive the inspection will get to choose from a list of participating inspectors in their area. USITT pays the inspector directly, so there is no paperwork or processing for administrators.


----------



## esmphoto (Dec 10, 2011)

I, am definitely interested! and will be talking to my administrator tomorrow afternoon (we'll be running a piano recital )

I was very seriously disappointed by much of what i discovered when i took my current job, and saftey was up on that list. I just had contractors in the hall working on the fire sprinklers and alarm, installed/replaced fire extinguishers where they should be, have a list of electrical work I'd like to see done. 

It would be great to have USITT, or their contractors to be more accurate, come and inspect and train inside the theater.


----------

